# What is "keeper" size for a Black Tip?



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I have tried several times to catch a Shark and I have really only came up with juveniles. I did catch about a 29" Black Tip the other day and I have caught several in that range but never can manage to get one in the 4' range. I want to know what all of you guys consider is "keeper" size. I know the juveniles should be released to grow larger. But what is the smallest size you've ever kept?

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm not sure if its federal but I know in Alabama they have to be 54" fork length.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Normally if they are smaller than 4' i let them go. That's just me though.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

I really enjoy targeting, catching, preparing and eating Black tips. It seems forever since I have actually tried to catch one though. But, when I do, I don't keep any that are longer than 36" or shorter that 30". That is the best eating size.


----------



## rubberboat (Oct 2, 2007)

mostly 6ft 6 water is full of them


----------



## bwhite55 (Oct 13, 2007)

i was thumbing through the florida regs earlier in the season, but i didn't see any regs about size for sharks:doh


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

<P align=left>The regulations say - Shark ? T 54" fork for all sharks except Atlantic sharpnose, blacknose, blacktip, bonnethead, finetooth and smooth dogfish. 1 per harvester or 2 per vessel per day, whichever is less. <P align=left><P align=left>There are plenty around here in the 3-4 ft range and a whole lot about 5- 6 ft. I try to hold out for a nice one in the bigger group. But I love shark. I wish I had one on the line right now... Or on the grill.... :hungry


----------

